# internet connection



## magickitchen (Sep 27, 2011)

I have internet thru my cable company, lately it keeps going in and out, won't connect sometimes, and is as slow as dial up. cable company has not been able to correct the problem, I know others with the same problem. Help


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Have they swapped out the modem? Can you connect a couple of different computers to the connection and see if the problem is there on all of them? It sounds like a problem on the cable company's end.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Test your speed against represented speeds:

www.speedtest.net


----------



## Final Notice (Aug 9, 2011)

you can troubleshoot a great deal on your end rather than contacting the cable company (avoid another headache)

if u have a router, bypass it (meaning, connect modem direcly to your computer or laptop)

problem still there? delete cookies, browsing history etc and then reset browser.

problem still there? 

try another computer.

issue still unresolved? problem will more than likely be the modem, loose cable in or outside your house or the actual signal level coming to your house


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure where you are but you might look into wireless internet? 3G service is similar in speed to cable and you can get a hotspot 8 devices can tap. We have 4G here and there is no comparison to cable in speed. It is lightning fast. My 4G I can take with my laptop is $45/month no contract. Home service is $35. Unlimited access with no speed slow downs. Most 3G service providers base plans on 2 or 4GB a month and either charge extra or slow you to a crawl if you go over.


----------



## War3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok you say the cable company has not been able to fix the problem? Do they say the problem is in the house or at the street or at the hub? If there is no issue inside and they can test this very easy then there is no fix for you except another carrier or a wireless hotspot. I would press them to fix the problem. I have issues with Comcast from time to time and I stay on them until it is fixed. Then I keep on then about a refund.


----------



## Final Notice (Aug 9, 2011)

War3 said:


> Ok you say the cable company has not been able to fix the problem? Do they say the problem is in the house or at the street or at the hub? If there is no issue inside and they can test this very easy then there is no fix for you except another carrier or a wireless hotspot. I would press them to fix the problem. I have issues with Comcast from time to time and I stay on them until it is fixed. Then I keep on then about a refund.


which state r u in?


----------



## War3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Connecticut


----------



## Final Notice (Aug 9, 2011)

War3 said:


> Connecticut


and uve had trouble with ur provider as well? what issues have u had and what has been done to correct the issue?


----------



## War3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I have cable Internet and phone with Comcast. I think this is a bad idea since if the cable line breaks or has issues you lose phone but that's another thread. I get slow Internet and it cuts out. The new one started last night and we have spotty service. They are out fixing the issue. I have had modem issues and they replaced it. I had the cable from the house to the street go 3 times in 8 years. I never had any issues with my equipment (wireless router) I have updated my router for better connection but all still worked.


----------



## Final Notice (Aug 9, 2011)

yea ur definitely having issues with signal level strength and consistency.
when u call comcast they have the ability to see if ur signal strength is where it needs to be and they can process a SRO order for you to have special request submitted to get ur issue resolved,

theyll freak out though if u call in asking for an sro lol


----------



## NaterTater (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you tried to run a speed test? One trick is to google speed test and see what several of the sites say your "real" bandwidth is. The next step is to run a traceroute. When you run a trace route you can see where the connection is timing out or the speed is dropping off. I am not sure if you are on mac or pc, but there are numerous free ways to do a trace route. in windows, type cmd in your start bar. When the window opens type in tracert www.google.com and see what happens. The longer it takes to bring up a specific IP the worse that connection is. 
Read this if you have a PC http://www.mediacollege.com/internet/troubleshooter/traceroute.html
best of luck!


----------

